# Meat pigeons



## mknevelbaard (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone keep meat pigeons? I'd love to hear pros / cons and opinions. 
Thanks, Michelle


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know nothing about them, but I have a story. About a month ago, one of my 70 yr old customers told me that they used to build many little bird houses for pigeons. When the babies hatched, they would go up and tie a string to the babies leg. The mom would feed and raise the babies, then when they were full sized and ready to fly the coop, the men would climb up and get the meat pigeon. 
This guy told me that everyone around used to do that. Free meat. Don't hate the messenger


----------



## mknevelbaard (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a completely legitimate way of keep pigeons it's using a dove cote. I think it's neat.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mknevelbaard said:


> Does anyone keep meat pigeons? I'd love to hear pros / cons and opinions.
> Thanks, Michelle


I started out with a dove house in the middle of the herb garden ... next thing I know hubby bought a pair of pigeons ... then another pair ... then yet one more pair. Now my doves are gone and we have a (dove) house full of pigeons. lol They eat a mix of nuts and seeds ... cracked corn ... bread ... 

They can breed up to 8 times a year in good conditions. (that is a lot of babies, every 18 days) Most of ours hatch two at a time, which this year they started in Feb.

The 'squabs' grow very fast ... making them a great homestead bird. That gives you something different at the dinner table.

I give them all pros and no cons ... but that is just me.


----------



## mknevelbaard (Apr 16, 2013)

What breed of pigeon do you keep?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad raised Pigeons when I was a kid. He had the plain common type, fancies, tumblers and racers. We ate Squab all of the time, along with chickens, rabbits, ducks, geese, goats and all wild stuff I brought in.... 
Sorry, just remembering. Squab is VERY good


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a mixed batch ... a picture from my album.

http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/images//4/9/6/3/thumb1_538-491.jpg


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I've looked into meat pigeons.

Basically you can install the compartmentalized shelves for them to nest in in the top 1/3 of your covered chicken run because let's face it that space isn't being used by the chickens.
You can keep their feeders suspended from the roof so the chickens can't reach it but the chickens will eat any of the food the pigeons drop out of the feeder and waste.
Nests can be as simple as a largish plastic dog bowl and as the pair lay eggs and they hatch, introduce the second nest/dog bowl and the hen will lay a second clutch.
Nesting material can be wild gathered in the form of straw or pine needles.
The chicks should be ready in 6 to 8 weeks.

King Pigeons are a good type for meat.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Ideally if you could have them nest at your place and forage for themselves(free-range), then your cost would be- - -free meat. That is what we did on the farm many years ago.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Ideally if you could have them nest at your place and forage for themselves(free-range), then your cost would be- - -free meat. That is what we did on the farm many years ago.


We did try that but the house cats in the area like them also. So we had to put them back in their run.

But you are correct they will hang around and go back to their house at night, after feeding all day.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

*Andi said:


> We did try that but the house cats in the area like them also. So we had to put them back in their run.


In a shtf situation all predators in my area are toast. Food will be precious.


----------



## mknevelbaard (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad to hear everyone's opinion matches the info I've read. We currently are selling out meat rabbit set up and the rabbits. And we plan to start with king pigeons or giant runts. I hadn't thought of keeping them with our chickens. But it's a good consideration. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a side note on the runts, we had one pair over the years and they were different (in more than a few ways) from the general mix we have now.

We didn't get the same number of squabs with the runts we had. Just something to keep in mind ... then again it may have been "our pair".


----------



## mknevelbaard (Apr 16, 2013)

Did you get fewer squab with the runts?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mknevelbaard said:


> Did you get fewer squab with the runts?


Yes ... Ours were last to start nesting and the first to stop. Like I said it could have been our pair, just something to keep in mind ...

Then thinking about it the size of the runt over the general mix can make a difference ... more meat even if they do hatch a few less.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

In France, they call em squabs.

Pidgons and doves are from the same famiely.

Mateing pairs stay together for life and they will lay their eggs over and over in the same nest.

If you establish a coop, they will return and you can let them out dailey and they will feed themselves and return nightly.


----------



## csluyuan (May 4, 2013)

I know nothing about。Ideally if you could have them nest at your place and forage for themselves.


----------

